# I want my birdie back!



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Scooter is a year old and i think he is still going through his first moult. I don't see anymore feathers falling out, but i do see some pin feathers coming in. 

I have seen in past threads that birds usually get nastier during their moult and they are back to their normal behavior when it's through but i think Scooter is crossing the line! I am not sure if this is just normal moulting behavior...

Before his moult he was very attached to me but now he bites me when i try to take him out of his cage, and when i finally do get him out he's ok, until he sees his cage. I'm just worried that this biting is going to become a habit or if it already has. He is not the same sweet cuddly bird he has been for the past ten months. I try to correct it by blowing in his face (advice i took from the forum) but it makes him more angry. He will actually run after me and attack me!  I don't know what to do anymore!! What do you guys think?


----------



## Tulip (Jul 19, 2011)

One trick I've found works really well (at least, it did with my Starling when she went through her "teen" stage) is whenever they peck or bite you and they are one your finger, quickly drop your finger so the lose their balance a little bit. not enough to make them fall off though. 

It also sounds like he is starting to get territorial of his cage, so maybe one of our other members can help you with that. I used to have a budgie named Sky who was very cage territorial and would bite hard if you put your hand near her the cage. But once you toweled her and got her out of the cage she was the sweetest little birdie in the world.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh ok thanks for the advice... He is a sweetie once i get him out but still not as friendly as he used to be. I wonder what would make him territorial all of a sudden. I am boarding him for 2 weeks when i go on vacation. Maybe that will help? We'll see.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It might be breeding hormones. Give him longer nights for a week (at least 12 hours of uninterrupted darkness) and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok I never thought it could be that, thanks I'll try it


----------



## wivvy (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the exact same issue with rascal at the moment

He is going through his first molt and cannot fly at the moment, when out of his cage he is as playful as can be and does not bite. But when in or around his cage is a nightmare at the moment. He will not even venture out of the cage at present.

Has been a very long and sometimes painful process with rascal and when I eventually seem to be getting somewhere he at the moment in particular is back to square one. But I think after this molt is finished and he can fly again he will be back to his boisterious and annoying best


----------



## waterboy (Jul 31, 2011)

well anyways my cockatiel sweetie is always nice to me but when ever hes around other cockatiels he starts to bite me and when i try to give him attention i think hes jealous what do you guys think please help!


----------

